# sea-life nymphaea lilly bulbs?



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

are these any good?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried them once just to see, did nothing, just molded in the cup I had them in. I was concerned that they might, so didn't put them into a tank. I believe someone else on here had the same experience. 

I know they're cheap, but they don't seem to be worth it. I didn't mail them back for a refund, it was not worth the effort, I'd say that's probably how they can make that claim. 

Also, water lilies are not aquatic. Back in the 90's when the betta peace-lily craze hit, it was always really important to NOT put the lilies all the way into the water, only the roots, and even then half the time they'd get root rot and die. 

Here's a much better option: 
http://www.tricker.com/Item/Economical-Floating-and-Oxygenating-Collections

I don't know for certain if these are aquarium-specific, as I haven't bought the package before, but if you contact the company, they can tell you. This company does come highly recommended though.  They've also got some really beautiful plants that I haven't seen other places.


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

thank you so much I just don't want to hurt Twist I have them in a separate container just in case


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, I found a couple of threads by other members, and they've had really good luck with them, even OFL, so they must be worth a shot! They mentioned that the ones that sink seem to be the ones that grow, and to pretty much throw out any floaters. I can't imagine it would hurt your tank to throw them in...maybe that was my problem, I didn't put them into anything with any nutrients and they just didn't grow? I bought another package today at walmart just because I was curious (and heck, they're three bucks...), now I'm interested, lol!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I got the Aponogeton, and two out of four grew. One of them has also let off a little baby plant. Never tried the lily bulbs though as my light isn't good enough.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually bought some just as an experiment after your post, out of the four, one molded and was thrown out, two others are just sitting there, but one actually has a very, very tiny bud on it. Who knew?  LOL!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried two they both molded up.


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

wow so its a 50/50 i have them in the tank now


----------

